# Lincoln reptile and Exotics club



## skippy225 (Aug 14, 2008)

A new reptile and exotics club is being formed in lincoln, the first meeting being at claytons ssc lee road off wragby road lincoln.
Date 19th december time 7.30pm.
All are welcome to attend.
Any interest ? please pm me for any more details.
Thanks
nick


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

Count me in :2thumb:


----------



## midget38 (Apr 25, 2009)

you can count me in to...........................:2thumb:


----------



## skippy225 (Aug 14, 2008)

Give us our daily bumpage :no1:


----------



## skippy225 (Aug 14, 2008)

snowy bump for today!


----------



## skippy225 (Aug 14, 2008)

up we go!:2thumb:


----------



## suej (Sep 22, 2010)

sounds good, bump from me:2thumb:


----------



## Sid vicious (Sep 7, 2007)

i will come if JC drives


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## skippy225 (Aug 14, 2008)

Getting close now!


----------



## skippy225 (Aug 14, 2008)

Meeting tonight! :no1::no1::no1:


----------



## suej (Sep 22, 2010)

what happened? how did the meeting go?
I wish it hadn't been on a sunday


----------



## skippy225 (Aug 14, 2008)

Sorry its taken a while to reply, the meeting went well 17 people attended, a comitee was formed and information was gathered.

Also the next meeting was discussed and is at Claytons SSC LEE RD Lincoln on the 23rd jan at 7.30pm.
If anyone needs further info please pm midget38 thanks.
regards
nick


----------

